# Spain to change tax residency rules?



## skip o (Aug 1, 2011)

Does anyone think Spain could realistically change the 183+ tax residency rule as a way to take more worldwide money from people who spend time in Spain? Maybe change it to: if you own property here you are a tax resident or if you are here 90+ days you are a tax resident?

Are there any countries that have aggressive tax residency rules like this?


----------



## expatmat (Feb 12, 2013)

UK has such a ruling now, meaning that under certain conditions tax residency can be applied 90 days+. Other countries will follow.


----------

